# The P35 Chipset Club



## Mediocre (Aug 9, 2007)

BAH! I'm bored at work, thought I would start a P35 chipset club...

List:
1 - Board MFG and Model
2 - CPU
3 - Max FSB OC w/ details (anything that you had to change - Vcore, Vdim, Vfsb, Vnb,etc)

Feel free to chime in with additions to the list










ICH9 FTW

Quad Core Members:

 Mediocre - Asus P5K, Q6600G0, 465 FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.67)
 xubidoo - Abit IP35-E, Q6600G0, 334 FSB (9x)
 Jarman - Asus P5K Deluxe, Q6600G0, 420 FSB (9x, VNB - 1.55, FSBTerm - 1.5, CPUPLL - 1.6)
 nflesher87 - Abit IP35-PRO, Q6600G0, 346FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.25)
 Mussels - Asus P5K-E Wifi, Q6600G0, 400FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.425)
 Technicks - MSI P35 Platinum, Q6600G0, 445FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.375)
 twicksisted - Asus P5k-E, Q6600G0, 378FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.432)
 Tomcat81970 - DFI LP LT P35-T2R, Q6600
 trt740 - ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP, X3210 500FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.432)
 jds21 - Gigabyte P35-DQ6, Q6600
 Irish PXzyan - MSI P35 Neo-F, Q6600
 TekNiK - Asus P5K, Q6600, 385 FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.5375)
 bogmali - Abit IP35-Pro, Q6600, 465 FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.3)

Dual-Core Members:


 Polaris573 - MSI Neo2-FR, E6550, 490.78 FSB (7x, Vcore - 1.4)
 JC316 - Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, E8400, 450FSB, Vcore - 1.345V)
 niko084 - Abit IP35-E, E6750, 450 FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.25)
 tigger69 - Asus P5K-Premium, E6750, 500 FSB (8x, 1.5625) 
 Darknova - Foxconn Mars, E8400, 366FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.22) 
 Craigleberry - Gigabyte GA-P35DS3P, E6750, 405FSB (8x)
 Mike75 - Asus P5K, E6750, 400 FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.375)
 Protius - Asus P5k Premium, E6420, 450 FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.5)
 TKPenalty - Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L, E6300, 490FSB (6x)
 Malware - Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P, E6400
 Shurakai - Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R, E6420, 400FSB (8x)
 Urbklr911 - ASUS P5K-E WiFi/AP, E6550, 492FSB (7x, Vcore - 1.4)
 sneekypeet - DFI Blood Iron, E6400, 450FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.488, 516 max FSB)
 Co_op - Gigabyte P35-DS3, E4400, 410FSB (6x)
 Sydneyboi - Gigabyte P35-DS3L, E4600, 250FSB (12x)
 driver66 - Abit IP-35E, E6300, 500FSB (7x)
 ShadowFold - Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, E2200, 273 FSB (Vcore - 1.3, 400 max FSB)
 King Wookie - MSI Neo2 FIR, E6550, 500 FSB (7x, Vcore 1.26 - 1.29)
 Titus - Asus P5K, E6750, 445 FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.46)
 desertjedi - Abit IP35-E, E2180, 360 FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.505)
 infrared - Asus P5K Deluxe, E6400, (Vcore - 1.45)
 spearman914 - DFI DK P35 T2RS, E8400, 489 FSB (9x, Vcore - 1.25)
 oli ramsay - MSI P35 Neo2 FR, E6600, 486 FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.5)
 DanishDevil - DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS, E6300
 marsey99 - Gigabyte P35-DS3R, E8200, 525 FSB (8x, Vcore - 1.44)
 novacheck - MSI NEO2-FR, E2140, 375 FSB
 NastyHabits - Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R, E6750, 400 FSB
 Skitzo - Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, E6750, 445 fsb



Single Core Members?

Sorry choppy lol


 choppy - Gigabyte P35-DS3L, Pentium 530

Retired Members:

 Ben Clarke - Foxconn P35A, E2140
 Cold Storm - DFI Blood Iron, E6400, 500FSB (7x, 550 Max FSB)

updated to post 264


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 30, 2007)

MSI P35 Neo2-FR 
E6550 3351.61 MHz 478.8 FSB 7x Multi

Can't remember the voltages that was at.  Might be able to go higher if I wasn't on stock cooling and if I fiddle with it some more.  I'll do that when I have time.

CPU-Z


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L.
E4300 Conroe
350FSB (So Far) 1.375V, not sure about the others.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 4, 2007)

Abit IP35-E
E6420 @ 3000 @ 1.27 volts 375 FSB
Stable @ 3600 @ 1.27 volts - Knocked it back down for temps averaging 36-38 idle...
*Doesn't help when your on air and its a small room with no AC*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

asus p5k-premium black pearl rev 2.00g bios 0204

max fsb upto now is 500fsb,which took my e6750 to 4ghz at 1.5625vcore.

4ghz val-http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248440

heres my settings for 4ghz on this board,mite help someone else-

FSB STRAP TO NB-333
FSB FREQUENCY-500
PCI-E FREQUENCY-101
DRAM FREQUENCY-1000
DRAM COMMAND RATE-2T
DRAM TIMING CONTROL-MANUAL
TRANSACTION BOOSTER-AUTO
CLOCK OVERCHARGING MODE-AUTO
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
PCI-E SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
CPU VOLTAGE-1.5625V
CPU VOLTAGE REFERANCE-0.63X
CPU VOLTAGE DAMPER-ENABLED
cpu pll voltage-1.50v
dram voltage-2.25v
fsb termination voltage-1.3
north bridge voltage-1.4v
nb voltage referance-auto
sb voltage auto


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got myself a GA-P35-DS3P(rev.2.0) Have not got it built yet but I am sure it is going to be a solid foundation for my new rig.
E6750
2x1GB Geil DDR2 667
Sapphire x1950 pro
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Duo 650 Watt


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## xu^ (Oct 19, 2007)

1 - Abit IP35-E
2 - Q6600 G0
3 - @3.06ghz FSB 334 x9 voltages at stock Mem running at 802

Have had it to 3.2ghz but it was running a bit hotter than im happy with ,just pottering about in windows,browsing etc it hit around 43c tops on 2 cores and 39/40c on the other 2.

Have run Prime 95 for about 6 hrs with nps (couldnt be bothered doing the 12 hrs ppl say)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=256516


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 20, 2007)

I am finding the p35 to be a lot faster than the crappy VIA I had before


----------



## Jarman (Oct 20, 2007)

Asus p5k Deluxe
420 FSB
Q600 G0 @ 3780MHz 1.60v
266 strap, ddr1280 (ish)
crucial ballistix 2.3v
NB 1.55v
FSB termination 1.5v
CPU PLL 1.6v


----------



## Darknova (Oct 20, 2007)

MSI Neo2-FR
E4400 3Ghz OC, no voltage changes.
333 FSB (so far....)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 20, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> I am finding the p35 to be a lot faster than the crappy VIA I had before



 duh LOL try oc'in it, I'm interested in high fsb's and cpu voltage/multi  I went from a 550 NForce board and that oc was sh*tty at best - 333FSB with insane chipset voltages.

With the same chip in here it went to 404 fsb at (close to) stock voltage and a low multi  The G0 posts at 480ish  but need a better setup for that (1.6V). 

Oh and the Q6600 got re-spec'd to 1.5V check SLACR 

I think its a new pump... 2x80mm rad's and a chipset block seem to restrict the flow  The pump doesn't even push liquid when I put the res/pump near the top of my case


----------



## xu^ (Oct 20, 2007)

i did have it running at 3.2ghz but with only a freezer pro cooler it wasnt as cool as id liek it to be.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 20, 2007)

Erm...it's 9x Mediocre lol. 10x would be 3.33Ghz


----------



## Jarman (Oct 20, 2007)

working on getting voltages down/speeds up now.  This board doesnt have the best PWM unfortunately :/  

Will post new detailed results for voltages and OC once im done...on v crude WC setup atm too :/  chip is running about 65c under load


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am too scared to O/C The last time I did it I went too far and fried my cpu.


----------



## Jarman (Oct 21, 2007)

if you have a good idea of what u r doing u wont kill the chip.

I've never killed anything overclocking.  I've had things die on me  but not coz they were overclocked.

1.) DFI RD600 Motherboard (2 times!)
2.) OCZ DDR 3200 platinum
3.) OCZ 850w psu
4.) XFX 7900GT                 

I would say that all of those companies also had excellent RMA procedures (especially OCZ).  DFI's isnt so good...but still ok.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 2, 2007)

I will give it a go when I get a better than stock CPU Cooler.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well new score-
Abit IP35-E
E6750 @ 3600 @ 1.25 volts

LOL

I am going to replace that mainboard fairly soon though again.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 2, 2007)

Abit IP35 Pro
Q6600 346FSB @ 1.26V (9x 3114mhz)

will update with more details in the coming week as I have time to OC and get in my lanfest ram


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2007)

i was going to go p35 but i like SLI too much. 

I DO, HOWEVER, have a brand new asus p5k deluxe wifi edition for sale. i run a shop but im willing to ship this baby out to any of you who want it. i can gauranty that it works.

$180 takes it. PM me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2007)

i've got the asus P5K-E wifi, max FSB i've had is 425.

I am on a quad with 4x sticks of ram, which may lower the max FSB i can achieve.

i run 400x9 @ 1.425V for 3.6GHz, 50ish idle and 72C load, however ambient is around 36-38C.


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 2, 2007)

The highest ive taken my e6300 with my p35 chipset is 3.5ghz. But it gets very toasty.

I'll find the max fsb for the board 2moro.


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 2, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> I will give it a go when I get a better than stock CPU Cooler.



You can OC with the stock cooler, just do it differently.

Rule #1 - Add an ACCURATE temp monitor program to your windows startup. Set alarms to 60-65C (or watch them - dual monitors works wonders for this )

With our Intel's, the easiest way to get more speed out of them is to raise the FSB. Take your multi down one to 7 and your FSB up to 400 (I hope your ram can run at 800mhz, thats the lowest you could make it - i think). 
You've then got 2.8 GHz, a very mild OC, and I bet it raises temps 3-5C AT THE MOST. Your chip'll do it on stock voltage & cooling 




ghost101 said:


> The highest ive taken my e6300 with my p35 chipset is 3.5ghz. But it gets very toasty.
> 
> I'll find the max fsb for the board 2moro.



Kewl, lemmie know FSB as thats what I'm tracking. take your multi all the way down and see how high it goes 

As far as toasty, im guessing thats your CPU? Heard nothing but good things about he NB temps on these boards, but my MB temp is gets upwards of 45C...

*Update coming this morning*


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 2, 2007)

Any ideas on how to compile the info gather would be appreciated as well. I lack the imagination for a decent layout...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2007)

seperate it into quad/dual core, as quads dont OC as high as the duals in most cases.

other than that, i cant think of anything - the current layout seems pretty good.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2007)

double post (sorry) but another good way is to sort it by FSB, so that people can look to the top of the list to see the best OC'er in each category.


possibly sort it out by core type as well?

Kentsfield (B-3 stepping)
Kentsfield (g0 stepping)
Conroe
Conroe 1333 FSB (e6x50 line)
Allendale (2M 800FSB)


its an idea, but the list is somewhat short at the moment so it may be pointless til it gets bigger.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 2, 2007)

Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll joint when I get my IP35 Pro, been eyeing that thing up for some time.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 17, 2007)

Where is everyone? No action going on in here so I thought I would keep the thread alive!


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 23, 2007)

MSI made a bad/wrong BIOS available over liveupdate and killed my motherboard, as well as a few other people's. I got it back Monday and was able to make it to 490MHz FSB for 3.435GHz (1.4v).

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=271947


----------



## Darknova (Nov 23, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> MSI made a bad/wrong BIOS available over liveupdate and killed my motherboard, as well as a few other people's. I got it back Monday and was able to make it to 490MHz FSB for 3.435GHz (1.4v).
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=271947



Glad Live Update doesn't work on x64 then


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 23, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> MSI made a bad/wrong BIOS available over liveupdate and killed my motherboard, as well as a few other people's. I got it back Monday and was able to make it to 490MHz FSB for 3.435GHz (1.4v).
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=271947



Is that stable at those clock speeds?


----------



## FatForester (Nov 23, 2007)

This Wednesday you can count me in! By then I should have an ASUS P5K-E Wifi-AP with an e2180. I'm getting the budget e2180 to wait until Penryn.. and just so I can have fun overclocking it. 10x multi, 2.0ghz, and 90 bucks? Oh yes!


----------



## Darknova (Nov 23, 2007)

FatForester said:


> This Wednesday you can count me in! By then I should have an ASUS P5K-E Wifi-AP with an e2180. I'm getting the budget e2180 to wait until Penryn.. and just so I can have fun overclocking it. 10x multi, 2.0ghz, and 90 bucks? Oh yes!



Welcome to the Dark-Side *hands voice-changer mask*


----------



## FatForester (Nov 23, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Welcome to the Dark-Side *hands voice-changer mask*



 Thanks! It's been a long time coming... AMD screwing up Phenom made me take the plunge


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 24, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> Is that stable at those clock speeds?



Stable enough to run 3DMark, but not prime95 or orthos stable.  I wouldn't do anything serious at those clock speeds.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey we need to change from stock clock speed to 3.20 GHz (for now!) In my specs on first page


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm another AMD refugee, just changed from an Opty 165 to an E6750 on a Asus P5K with 2GB of Corsir XMS2 CL4 DDR2800. Absolutely chuffed to bits with it, can't believe the difference. I haven't really started overclocking yet, need to read up on Intel overclocking. To be honest, the performance is so good I think I'll wait for a bit, LOL. With my Opty 50% overclocked to 2.7 ghz and my 1950Pro at 621/776 I got 10,500 in 3d05, but this Conroe at stock (2.66) gets 11060! I did play a little by raising it to 3 ghz (375*8) and got 11280. Still waiting for my EAH3870 to arrive, looking forward to seeing the scores then!


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Dec 26, 2007)

can you run SLI with a p35?  just wondering, i couldnt remember if you could or not but something about the second PCI-e slot is only 8x or 4x or something.  Could you possible change it to 16x in the bios maybe, possible, frankly, perpendicularly?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2007)

xmountainxlionx said:


> can you run SLI with a p35?  just wondering, i couldnt remember if you could or not but something about the second PCI-e slot is only 8x or 4x or something.  Could you possible change it to 16x in the bios maybe, possible, frankly, perpendicularly?



There is a possibility to run the 7series cards with hacked drivers, but there are no hacked drivers for the 8series cards any realistically wont be either!


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Dec 26, 2007)

ok thanks for refreshing my memory(pun not intended)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey, can we get this club changed to P35 and X38?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 26, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> BAH! I'm bored at work, thought I would start a P35 chipset club...
> 
> List:
> 1 - Board MFG and Model
> ...



May you extend support of the chipset to the P31s... D:


----------



## Darknova (Dec 26, 2007)

UPDATE:

345Mhz FSB, 1.325v 9x multi.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll join.

MSI P35 Platinum
Q6600 G0 @3.6. 24/7   400fsb x9=3600 @1.375v.







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=287005


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 26, 2007)

Asus P5K E6750 @ 3.2 ghz 400fsb Multiplier x8 1.375v 1:1 DDR800

BTW Technicks, I have been told here that Thermal Analysis Tool reads the G0 stepping temps 15c too low, same goes for Speedfan. Apparantly, the only app which gets the temps right is Coretemp (latest beta).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2007)

True,use only core temp 095.4


----------



## allen337 (Dec 26, 2007)

heres my Q6600 (b3) ~~  http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3dmark06km3.png      .

And my e4300  ~~   http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1630/superpiwn4.png     .


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 26, 2007)

I've made a mental note to update this when I get out of work....having a horrible day so it may not come for a few....


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> Asus P5K E6750 @ 3.2 ghz 400fsb Multiplier x8 1.375v 1:1 DDR800
> 
> BTW Technicks, I have been told here that Thermal Analysis Tool reads the G0 stepping temps 15c too low, same goes for Speedfan. Apparantly, the only app which gets the temps right is Coretemp (latest beta).


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, this was my result, as you can see, around 15c difference. If it works for you then great!


----------



## Protius (Dec 26, 2007)

Asus P5K-Premium, E6420, 450 FSB (8x, 1.5)


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 26, 2007)

Can you please add me to the P35 Quads list 

Asus P5K-E
Q6600 G0 - 3.4ghz 9X 378mhz - 1.432v
4GB OCZ Platinum Rev2 @ 1:1fsb - 756mhz - 4,4,4,12 2T




Also... could someone please tell me what the "AUX temperature" is in "Speedfan" for these P5K-E boards... Mine has a reading of 117c which got me thinking... but I cant feel anything near that hot on the board so it must be wrong.
Also, I built another rig using this board and it has the same AUX temp but its 119c.
please take a look in the pic below...


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 26, 2007)

...I got completely ignored U_U

May you extend clubhouse to include P31 chipsets as well D:

Just a question, is the P35 Max overclock, in your case limited by your CPU cooling and not the northbridge itself? I've seen reviewers pull off 500FSB easily, and they werent even using samples-they purchased the mobo themselves. So yeah, is it the fact that most of you guys are actually limited by the cooling?

I'm going to get:

GA P35 DS3
2x1GB DDR1066 (for overclocking)
HR-01 PLUS + 120mm EZ Cool fan
HR-05 IFX NB cooler

So guys, what do you think?


----------



## Darknova (Dec 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ...I got completely ignored U_U
> 
> May you extend clubhouse to include P31 chipsets as well D:



+1

The P31 is the P35 stripped down. It's awesome.

(Plus, I get to add another rig to the list )


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2007)

TK,my board does 500+ fsb pretty easy.Its just my chip which needs higher vcore,which pushes my cpu temp up.I'll have 02 cooling soon tho'


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 26, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> TK,my board does 500+ fsb pretty easy.Its just my chip which needs higher vcore,which pushes my cpu temp up.I'll have 02 cooling soon tho'



You have... the black pearl.. explains a lot doesnt it


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ...I got completely ignored U_U
> 
> May you extend clubhouse to include P31 chipsets as well D:
> 
> ...



I'm good at ignoring people 

I'll get this when I get home (if someone doesn't beat me to it )


If a mod wants to change the title to P31/P35 feel free. Else, I'll add it to the list without changing the title.


As for X38, I'd say no. I would hope X38 boards beat out P35 for FSB


Leaving work here in 5 minutes, I'll be home in an hour and a half...


And I personally limited by cooling. My E6600 (old stepping) would only do 405 fsb  even in a P35 board. The quad POSTS up to ~480ish FSB (4.2+GHz) withOUT ANY chipset voltage bumps. Simply push some voltage through the CPU and it posts. But 1.65V @ 480fsb and still not booting all the way into windows makes me wary. The 50C idle temp at that voltage makese it almost pointless....Now if I had a pelt or cascade....


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ...I got completely ignored U_U
> 
> May you extend clubhouse to include P31 chipsets as well D:
> 
> ...



That 
Also look at the MSI P35 Neo2-FR. It's an awesome board and can do 500 fsb to.


----------



## Grings (Dec 26, 2007)

technicks said:


> That
> Also look at the MSI P35 Neo2-FR. It's an awesome board and can do 500 fsb to.



i just got one of them (well a week or so ago now, i was looking for presents for others and 'accidentally' bought myself stuff instead) it's uber


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll join.

Board(s): ASUS P5K (not using) / Foxconn P35A
CPU: E2140
Max FSB: Dunno yet, havn't gotten it working


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

Can I join?
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3P Rev 2.0
E6400
FSB 425x8
 Could go further if I didn't run Vista...
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=287442


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 26, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> could someone please tell me what the "AUX temperature" is in "Speedfan" for these P5K-E boards... Mine has a reading of 117c




Anyone on a P5K-E whose seen this in Speedfan?


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 26, 2007)

Dunno whats up with Speedfan and my P5K, my aux reading was 125c!


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 26, 2007)

aaah thanks 
good to know... was wondering if something was perhaps not seated correctly on the board... well thats good to know


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 27, 2007)

w00t upgraded.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> As for X38, I'd say no. I would hope X38 boards beat out P35 for FSB




That makes me sad. Although I don't think X38 clocks further on average. It pretty much just has more features.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 28, 2007)

did i mention i want to join?


----------



## Darknova (Dec 28, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> did i mention i want to join?



Yes....why is everyone ignoring him???


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

He doesn't have a P35 chipset.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 28, 2007)

technicks said:


> He doesn't have a P35 chipset.



Okay, ill be mean back to you, i dont have that much money you rich bastard 

Anyway, apparently, intel or gigabyte set the max FSB of the P31 DS3L at 460.. anything higher and it just POST properly. Something seems sus. 460FSB @ stock volts ftw though , 3.220Ghz @ stock volts.


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

I work hard for my money.
Someone let him join. Or else he will go and on and on and on and on.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 28, 2007)

i will be joining soon , when my ip35-e arrives


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

Which board did you order?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 28, 2007)

this one 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-129-AB&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=913


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 28, 2007)

*Updated*

OMFG you wouldn't believe the day I had yesterday...Lets see I got a speeding ticket 82 in a 65, Go so mad b/c the cop was such an ass hole, I punched (and shattered) my windshield.

So the insurance pays for the windshield replacement, but the dumb fucks at 'Flower City Glass' DENTED MY HOOD and BROKE MY WIPER. Then they tried to get out of fixing it...Thankfully they finally took responsibilty for it, gonna fix it. I almost wish they would just cut me a check...ffs


----------



## malware (Dec 28, 2007)

Can I join the club too? just upgraded my news posting station today with a brand new GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3P rev.2.0



 



Sorry for the crappy pictures, those were taken with my mobile phone on very bad lighting condition.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> *Updated*
> 
> OMFG you wouldn't believe the day I had yesterday...Lets see I got a speeding ticket 82 in a 65, Go so mad b/c the cop was such an ass hole, I punched (and shattered) my windshield.
> 
> So the insurance pays for the windshield replacement, but the dumb fucks at 'Flower City Glass' DENTED MY HOOD and BROKE MY WIPER. Then they tried to get out of fixing it...Thankfully they finally took responsibilty for it, gonna fix it. I almost wish they would just cut me a check...ffs



That totally bites the big one! glad to hear that they are fixing their mistakes! thanks for the add and pm me about the logo. I have 4 days off since there will be a skeleton crew at the hospital.


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 28, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> That totally bites the big one! glad to hear that they are fixing their mistakes! thanks for the add and pm me about the logo. I have 4 days off since there will be a skeleton crew at the hospital.



 Skeleton crew @ a hospital 

I have no artistic talents what-so-ever

So feel free to make anything that looks cool (no pressure )


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yay, I'm in, cheers Mediocre! Completed my upgrade with my ASUS EAH3870 today, god it runs sweet! 19393 in 3D05 so far, with the card at stock. People had warned me about Asus mobos, but all I can say is that this P35 board runs beautifully, I haven't found one anomaly yet. More than could be said for my old DFI CFX3200, LOL!


----------



## Darknova (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok...now we come to some important decisions.

Just got my 3870....and a HUGE tax rebate.

So, Do I crossfire?


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, since we need a guinea pig to see how the 16x 4x arrangement works in reality, I say go for it! Its all in the name of science, LOL!

On a side note, funny how yours turned up today too, looks like the UK shortage may be coming to an end at last....Lets see how long it takes ebuyer to come down from its ridiculous price of £169 for a lite retail Sapphire....


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 28, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Ok...now we come to some important decisions.
> 
> Just got my 3870....and a HUGE tax rebate.
> 
> So, Do I crossfire?



I reckon on your monitor doing crossfire will be pointless.
My HD2900 pro is giving me 1920X1200, everything high except AA... in everything I play on its own.

Crossfire from what i understand will only give you results at high res, high settings so on your 20" screen in 1280X1024 itll be wasted.

Also the P35 boards from what ive seen are 16X 4X crossfire so the 2nd card wont really be able to fly.

Buy yourself a 24" screen so you can do games in high res rather


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 28, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> ...
> 
> Crossfire from what i understand will only give you results at high res, high settings so on your 20" screen in 1280X1024 itll be wasted.
> 
> ...



Agree on both  Seriously, the $1000 I spent on the TV/Monitor was by far the best addition to my gaming. And I went from a 21" CRT to a 20" LCD (non-wide 16x12) then to the 37...its insane (plus the 204B works great as a second monitor)

Only issue with big screen/high resolution - gotta upgrade videocards.


I'd almost take the wife's MSI RD480 (skt 939 xfire 8x, 8x) over a P35 (for crossfire performance at least).


If you want crossfire you almost have to graduate to x38 or x -fourty whatever to get a decent boost.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 28, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> I reckon on your monitor doing crossfire will be pointless.
> My HD2900 pro is giving me 1920X1200, everything high except AA... in everything I play on its own.
> 
> Crossfire from what i understand will only give you results at high res, high settings so on your 20" screen in 1280X1024 itll be wasted.
> ...



Firstly, its 1680x1050

Second, I got the 20" because I don't like the bigger screens, could have got a 22" for slightly more, but didn't like it. Too large.

So no. I will not be buying a new monitor anytime in the next 3 years (only just got the monitor).

And from what I've read, using 16x-4x is only something like 4% slower than 8x-8x, and 10-12% slower than 16x-16x. and considering I do eventually plan to get an X38 (when they actually release some DECENT ones over here) I might as well start now if I do plan to go Crossfire...


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 28, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Firstly, its 1680x1050
> 
> Second, I got the 20" because I don't like the bigger screens, could have got a 22" for slightly more, but didn't like it. Too large.
> 
> ...



Thats a better resolution to start thinking about crossfire. Most benchies I've seen tho show only a small improvement overall with a second card (not even close to 50% who knows what chipset), even at insane resolutions.

I dunno I read something I got linked from here about how crossfire & sli are NOT the best bang for the buck. It has to do with how quickly new generations come out and how the speed doubles quickly. By the time you need a second card, you're a generation (or two) behind.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 28, 2007)

at that low resolution, crossfire isnt worth it... perhaps you will get more AA, but other than that it will be wasted. These radeon cards dont work with AA well anyways, so it probably wont be much of a boost.

But if you want your rig to look good inside, it will look a bit more flash than one card


----------



## Darknova (Dec 28, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Thats a better resolution to start thinking about crossfire. Most benchies I've seen tho show only a small improvement overall with a second card (not even close to 50% who knows what chipset), even at insane resolutions.
> 
> I dunno I read something I got linked from here about how crossfire & sli are NOT the best bang for the buck. It has to do with how quickly new generations come out and how the speed doubles quickly. By the time you need a second card, you're a generation (or two) behind.



That was a while ago.

I read recently that Crossfire can gain about 50-60% with a second card, and SLi is slightly less. However I don't NEED A new card lol. I just thought what the hey. I have money lying around


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 29, 2007)

Core 2 Duo E6300 @490x6 (2940mhz) Stock volts, test to see how high the motherboard would overclock.

Apparently, my mobo clocks really well compared to the other P31 boards out there!


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice, was looking at those P31 boards the other day...
just out of interest, why does coretemp report your chip at 3.4ghz and cpu-z has it at 2.9ghz?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Skeleton crew @ a hospital
> 
> I have no artistic talents what-so-ever
> 
> So feel free to make anything that looks cool (no pressure )



I've all ready found a few pictures and I'll start tomorrow with the drawings... I love the holidays because of our *skeleton Crew* that we have to have! 



Darknova said:


> Ok...now we come to some important decisions.
> 
> Just got my 3870....and a HUGE tax rebate.
> 
> So, Do I crossfire?




I really don't see a point right now. The reviews that we showed wasn't that big.. if you really want, I have the ability to do crossfire whenever I chose with 3870 (best friend lives next door and were all ways wanting to do something different) I'll talk to him tomorrow when we take a trip to Best Buy and see when we can do it. 
 But, I'd go with something else. Right now, I don't see anything to really gain from having crossfire 3870's.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> Nice, was looking at those P31 boards the other day...
> just out of interest, why does coretemp report your chip at 3.4ghz and cpu-z has it at 2.9ghz?


Coretemp is assuming a stock multi x fsb. But it prints the actual multi. It's basically a bug.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 30, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> Nice, was looking at those P31 boards the other day...
> just out of interest, why does coretemp report your chip at 3.4ghz and cpu-z has it at 2.9ghz?



Really really fucking hot  nearly 70*C thanks to the stock cooler. I've bolted on the pentium D cooler slug  just for extra cooling temporarily


----------



## choppy (Dec 30, 2007)

i would like to ask, what are the temps of your guys northbridge, im gettin around 40 degrees C, wanna know if thats ok or too hot

btw can i join?

1 - Gigabyte P35-DS3L
2 - Intel Celeron 420
3 - 350 FSB (so far max i been to), 1.26Vcore


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2007)

choppy said:


> i would like to ask, what are the temps of your guys northbridge, im gettin around 40 degrees C, wanna know if thats ok or too hot
> 
> btw can i join?
> 
> ...



if the temp readings are accurate, thats fine.
Stick your finger on the northbridge heatsink - if you cant hold it there comfortably, cool it.
(the heatpipes on mine hit 90C once and gave me a blister from touching it. 40mm fan fixed that good)

P.S - the mobo software read 50C for mobo temps, but an infrared thermometer said 90. it sure as hell feltl ike 90 when i touched it.


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 31, 2007)

choppy said:


> i would like to ask, what are the temps of your guys northbridge, im gettin around 40 degrees C, wanna know if thats ok or too hot
> 
> btw can i join?
> 
> ...



My 'motherboard' sensor (which I'm assuming is the northbridge) idles at 41C and hits 50-55ish under load. And thats with a swiftech block on it. Been that way for quite few months so I guess its ok 

Oh and added


----------



## choppy (Dec 31, 2007)

cheers matey (im under dual core with a single core celly, heh!)

well i changed my fan arrangements, brought my 120mm intake inside the case under the hdd and its knocked 5 degrees c off the nb temp to 35C , and considering what you guys just said its a healthy temp


----------



## Shurakai (Dec 31, 2007)

I wanna join!
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R
E6420 @ 3.2ghz (400x8)
Don't know the exact voltage, CPU-Z reports v1.28 so does Hmonitor, i know i haven't changed any of the voltages in the bios so if you know what the stock volts is for an  E6420 then that's what i'm using

Edit: Core Temp seems to read v1.3250 as my voltage, always trusted that program, and that's also what is listed in my bios under the voltage settings


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 1, 2008)

Got ma P35 the other day

ASUS P5K-E WiFi/AP
Core2Duo E6550
3444MHz 492FSB 7xMulti Stock settings, 1.4Vcore

Cant seem to get 500FSB....yet.....


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 1, 2008)

Shurakai said:


> I wanna join!
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R
> E6420 @ 3.2ghz (400x8)
> Don't know the exact voltage, CPU-Z reports v1.28 so does Hmonitor, i know i haven't changed any of the voltages in the bios so if you know what the stock volts is for an  E6420 then that's what i'm using
> ...



I believe that CoreTemp shows the CPUs default voltage, not what its currently set at.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> Got ma P35 the other day
> 
> ASUS P5K-E WiFi/AP
> Core2Duo E6550
> ...



The board taps out around 400-450 FSB.
You will need to cool the CPU voltage chips and the NB (the two heatsinks heatpiped together, with a fan EACH) and max the northbridge volts.

Doing this gets me around 430FSB max.

It is VERY important to cool them, the temp sensor is useless. bios told me NB was at 45C, but the heatpipe was actually in the 90's according to my thermometer. It melted a ziptie that was touching it, so it REALLY needs cooling (a slow speed 40mm fan does the trick)


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> The board taps out around 400-450 FSB.
> You will need to cool the CPU voltage chips and the NB (the two heatsinks heatpiped together, with a fan EACH) and max the northbridge volts.
> 
> Doing this gets me around 430FSB max.



Thats strange, I have the 'value' P5K and run 400 fsb without touching the NB or FSB voltages (NB is in the LC loop, but still reports 46C idle). FYI I had to set my PCI-E frequency to 105 (or higher). Its quite strange. The board tops out real low when the FSB is on auto, or anything below 105.
I run benchies @ 445 FSB without bumps as well. I think the board tops out around 482ish if I drop the multi. It isn't as cold here as I would like it. Should be in the single digits soon 

*Updated* *Sigs Available thank -> Cold Storm*


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2008)

Not trying to hijack or change the subject, but Im really suprized at the fact that the Blood Iron has yet to make a showing in this thread consicering its ~$100 pricetag and its 500FSB claims.

Will be getting one by weeks end ....hopefully I can report with a 500+FSB as others who have gotten them have reported!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> Thats strange, I have the 'value' P5K and run 400 fsb without touching the NB or FSB voltages (NB is in the LC loop, but still reports 46C idle). FYI I had to set my PCI-E frequency to 105 (or higher). Its quite strange. The board tops out real low when the FSB is on auto, or anything below 105.
> I run benchies @ 445 FSB without bumps as well. I think the board tops out around 482ish if I drop the multi. It isn't as cold here as I would like it. Should be in the single digits soon
> 
> *Updated* *Sigs Available thank -> Cold Storm*



ambient is very hot here, and i dont talk about benchies - i'm all about 24/7 stable.
My PCI-E is 105 as well, i caught onto that too 

I think it may be because i have 4x1GB of ram, but i have no evidence of this. I may need higher volts due to more sticks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2008)

My p5k-premium black pearl does 500+fsb.I have'nt checked on my nb temps,but at the 450 its at,its set at 1.40v(i think,could be 1.55v).


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> The board taps out around 400-450 FSB.
> You will need to cool the CPU voltage chips and the NB (the two heatsinks heatpiped together, with a fan EACH) and max the northbridge volts.
> 
> Doing this gets me around 430FSB max.
> ...



The reviews I read using e6750 chips show your board ASUS P5K-E WiFi/AP and soon to be my board going way into the 500 fsb. With a quad it is very hard to break 450 fsb it's not the board it's the quad. Q6600 chips don't like FSB over 450.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> The reviews I read using e6750 chips show your board ASUS P5K-E WiFi/AP and soon to be my board going way into the 500 fsb. With a quad it is very hard to break 450 fsb it's not the board it's the quad. Q6600 chips don't like FSB over 450.



Thanks for that, i have a G0 and 4GB of ram, so i was never expecting to even reach 400.

I've got 1.1GHz ram, so later on i may try running 500 and see what happens (my ram does 555 'stock', but ridiculously crap timings)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Thanks for that, i have a G0 and 4GB of ram, so i was never expecting to even reach 400.
> 
> I've got 1.1GHz ram, so later on i may try running 500 and see what happens (my ram does 555 'stock', but ridiculously crap timings)



I have a Q6600 and 4 gigs of ram and could run everyday at 8x444 / 8x450 and bench at 4.0ghz try the voltages below but factor in voltage droop. I have a Xeon Go quad on the way and it has a 8x multipler it better do at least 440 or I'm gonna be pissed. With my old ultra extreme I could run at 3.8ghz with a 9 multiplier at 1.536v but really didn't do it often. Sold my Oem Q6600 and was able to purchase a retail 3210 GO Xeon quad made 10.00 on the deal. I bought a ASUS P5K-E WiFi/AP to replace my Gigabyte board thats has a bad Lan and sound card.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I have a Q6600 and 4 gigs of ram and could run everyday at 8x444 / 8x450 and bench at 4.0ghz try the voltages below but factor in voltage droop. I have a Xeon Go quad on the way and it has a 8x multipler it better do at least 440 or I'm gonna be pissed.



well my board has anti-Vdroop, so that wont matter 

I run 1.4250v for 3.6Ghz, so i guess i'll give it a shot later. My CPU may be limited in MHz, more than FSB


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well my board has anti-Vdroop, so that wont matter
> 
> I run 1.4250v for 3.6Ghz, so i guess i'll give it a shot later. My CPU may be limited in MHz, more than FSB



could also be your ram.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> could also be your ram.



check system specs, its 1.11GHz stock. Rare, but CPU-Z will back me up.

I'll mess with it once this heatwave passes.... 41C ambient doesnt make puter happy.


----------



## choppy (Jan 2, 2008)

mediocre - my celly 420 has sorta 'died' (but still runs at 200mhz??) 

anyhoo im on a p4 530 now \o/


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyway, guys, i've kind of figured out that my board tops out at around 490FSB, anything higher and it gets rather weird, and doesnt POST with those settings. Should I play with the voltages since I've installed some aftermarket cooling, yes i'm doing 490FSB at stock volts.

Gigabyte gives me the option to bump the voltage of the chipset up .3v at the most. Whats the MCH Voltage as well? :|. Afaik i have one hell of an overclocking P31 because most reviewers usually hit a bump at 460FSB, I think I also had the same problem until i upgraded to the F8 Revision bios.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 2, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Anyway, guys, i've kind of figured out that my board tops out at around 490FSB, anything higher and it gets rather weird, and doesnt POST with those settings. Should I play with the voltages since I've installed some aftermarket cooling, yes i'm doing 490FSB at stock volts.
> 
> Gigabyte gives me the option to bump the voltage of the chipset up .3v at the most. Whats the MCH Voltage as well? :|. Afaik i have one hell of an overclocking P31 because most reviewers usually hit a bump at 460FSB, I think I also had the same problem until i upgraded to the F8 Revision bios.


Absolutely try some voltages. A little extra won't hurt anything at all.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Absolutely try some voltages. A little extra won't hurt anything at all.



From memory adding voltage on my 975X board didnt do anything at 430FSB +, I guess I'll try now


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2008)

I just want to post that if anyone wants a different type of sig then the two that I've done, drop me a pm and I'll be more than happy to make you one that you like.
Cold Storm


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 2, 2008)

choppy said:


> mediocre - my celly 420 has sorta 'died' (but still runs at 200mhz??)
> 
> anyhoo im on a p4 530 now \o/



How well did it overclock (FSB/Voltage/Etc) or is it still stock?


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmm....I havent tried the 105MHz PCI-e thing, mine does 490+ stable at stock voltages(i think)


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 2, 2008)

I also read a review somewhere, where they got my board to 560FSB....God i wish it is true


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> I also read a review somewhere, where they got my board to 560FSB....God i wish it is true



Consider that they were using reviewer samples, which are pretested in the factory so they find the best overclocking board and then send them. I only trust reviews which use boards from retail. lol, i got 490FSB on my board >=D and most of the reviewer purhcased their P31 boards.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, i ran 10 mins of orthos and played Crysis for close to 3 hours, all was good(other than ma videocard, which ended my playing of the crysis). Which, to me, makes it stable for my usage. It was set at 492FSB with stock settings. I tried 493FSB but it froze 2 mins and 30 seconds into orthos, crashed twice as fast with the PCI-e bus set ANY higher. I guess my board is different


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL. Nice Air OC 
I had a similar issue with OC stability. Only really stable at 454 FSB (not 455) in 06 and such. Waaay to much voltage though. I'm sure its the cpu. If I dropped the multi i'd get to 480ish I think.


Its cold as a mutha up here (15F) so I ran some winter stuff:
As low as the motherboard voltage would go, as I was getting the room cold (i'm sure i could go negative, just didn't feel like waiting )


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Jan 3, 2008)

my system...

DFI LP LT P35 T2R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136039
Q6600 
(Stock clocks as of now)

EDIT: just ran cpuz on it (well also just put the thing together) and it is a G0


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2008)

You mind if I join with my DFI Blood Iron. Did this with just raising the RAM voltage from 1.8 to 1.9V. Going to clock the cpu now I think.

EDIT: new OC thought Id show.





Oh sorry the details:

DFI Blood Iron P35

E6400 B2revision 1.48 volts

Sovereign's giveaway ram Ballistix PC2 5300 2.2V

105 PCI-e BUS


----------



## technicks (Jan 5, 2008)

My max oc untill now.
I think i am gonna buy the CoolIT Eliminator next month. 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=288942


----------



## technicks (Jan 5, 2008)

Btw whats up with the 105 pci-e setting?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2008)

Seems to help with OC stability. I used to run my 939DFI at 111MHz bus!(same reason)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2008)

technicks said:


> Btw whats up with the 105 pci-e setting?



some boards the PCI/-E bus didnt lock unless it was off auto. Then along came boards it had to be above 105... and since then most of us did it out of habit. A few boards have come along where it seems to help again, so we generally mess with the setting when nothing else works.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

But you gotta be careful with that right? To high can bust the vcard so i thought.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2008)

not to my knowledge, its just like raising the FSB. you'll just crash if its too high, nothing will die. (same rule as FSB applies here, if you throw it to 200, you could kill something out of stupidity. take it 5Mhz at a time and alls well)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2008)

*My max benching speed on my new board*


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2008)

funny thing happens on the DFI when you run a 516FSB....Both Everest and Coretemp do this!






Then the reality of it all....





And lastly the famous DFI's Smartguardian.....


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 6, 2008)

trt740, what settings is your board at to achieve 500FSB?? Any altered settings would be gladly appreciated


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 6, 2008)

* Gigabyte P35-DS3
* Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 SLA3F L2 200x10 "Sh!tclocker" 
* max. FSB 410x6@1.5V bios (doesn't seem much, but thats 105% over stock fsb for this POS cpu)
other settings used: pcie frequency 100, ram divider 2:1 (lowest setting), ram clocks auto, +0.1V for pci-e, fsb and nb, C1E and TM2 enabled.
* daily use 333x9@1.4375 bios (same settings as above except ram divider 2.5:1)

As a side note, at 7x it only does about fsb340, but for 8x it does 375-380 - I can't explain why this happens (have not done thorough testing with this multipliers, my main concerns were 6x for fsb wall  and 9x and 10x).


----------



## Sydneyboi (Jan 7, 2008)

Gigabyte P35-DS3L , Intel Core 2 Duo E4600, current oc on stock voltages is 3ghz 12x250 FSB


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> trt740, what settings is your board at to achieve 500FSB?? Any altered settings would be gladly appreciated



If you mean chipset etc it was at stock the voltage in Cpuz is correct on the chip.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 8, 2008)

Guys ... anyone running DFI P35 TR2 with Crossfire? I would like you to test something... I get higher scores with Everest when not running Crossfire... 

Without CF enabled in BIOS 

Screenshot

With Cf enabled in BIOS 

Screenshot2

So if you do have this setup  and you have time can you test it please...


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> If you mean chipset etc it was at stock the voltage in Cpuz is correct on the chip.



No, i mean what settings did you use in the BIOS to get 500FSB??


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> No, i mean what settings did you use in the BIOS to get 500FSB??



Yes in the bios all I did was change the voltage on the cpu and ram nothing else


----------



## driver66 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not bad for an 80$ mobo on air lol  I run it at 486 fsb 24/7 rock solid stable at stock volts

Abit ip-35e<cheap>
year old worn out lapped e6300 
corsair xms2 2x1 gig pc6400


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Yes in the bios all I did was change the voltage on the cpu and ram nothing else



Ohh lol....Same settings i use for 492FSB...Im so freaking close


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 9, 2008)

Just ran 3d06 like 20 times while set like this...looking to raise my 06 score!


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 9, 2008)

i swear i'll update soon 

nice FSB's btw

toi drunk am i to now update


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 12, 2008)

Do Socket A's run with a P35 chipset?
I'm joking...srry if I trashed the thread


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2008)

Can X38 join yet?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2008)

add me to this list fellas, one bad ass little motherboard but ya gotta get the right ram for it to boot, ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 15, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Do Socket A's run with a P35 chipset?
> I'm joking...srry if I trashed the thread



You're just trying to make it into my sig quotes. Prestigous group 



I will get to updating, got bowling league tonight so thats like 3 1/2 - 4 hours


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 16, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> You're just trying to make it into my sig quotes. Prestigous group


How'd you guess? lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2008)

Im getting a Gigibyte P31 very soon can I join


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2008)

I rma'ed my board and ram... well... they are out of stock with the ram and the board is discontintued. so I went with something else...

DFI Blood Iron 
2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1066
VanTec Tornado 92mm Fan
 I'll have the post for my oc and everything on Saturday. Getting it Friday!


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 18, 2008)

Updated 

lemmie know when u get em cold and shadow


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I rma'ed my board and ram... well... they are out of stock with the ram and the board is discontintued. so I went with something else...
> 
> DFI Blood Iron
> 2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1066
> ...



It wont be that long at all....If you remember what you did with that Gigabyte mobo, then this will be a snap. Bet you are running better Oc's then B4 in the first couple of hours!

Post #127 is the night I got it all installed >>>fresh OS and started clocking!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> It wont be that long at all....If you remember what you did with that Gigabyte mobo, then this will be a snap. Bet you are running better Oc's then B4 in the first couple of hours!
> 
> Post #127 is the night I got it all installed >>>fresh OS and started clocking!



I believe you on all that! Shite, i was talking to you with rm when you were getting it out of the box... So i know its sweet and like I said, your the main reason for me even thinking of it.. I even put that board in my fathers computer build that I have going for him.! 
Friday night will be a fun night! just can't drink till its oc'ed!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2008)

update:
Its stable at 3.3gh with a 550 fsb. the ram is at 1100 1:1. if needed I'll post a picture.. RM is ocing right now and I'm on here just goofing off.. lol.. bestfriends... p.s. I'm on a *slow* a$$ quad! lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Just ran 3d06 like 20 times while set like this...looking to raise my 06 score!



@ ocre...this is my 24/7 setting. the other shot at 3.8GHZ Was my max testable OC!

Got a nice boot screenie of 3.9GHz in the extreme OC clubhouse! I will get 4.0 on this CPU yet!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

And for anyone that wants to see another Blood Iron. Welcome Blood Tracer at 550 Fsb.





Then this is with the Vantec Tornado turned up all the way. It dropped the load temp by 6!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

My system works now  Too bad it's not P35... guess you have to take me off the list


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to see that its working again ben! sweetness


----------



## jds21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Gigabyte P35-DQ6, Q6600

I haven't tried OCing yet... I will be sure to let you know what I get once I begin


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

MSI P35 Neo, Q6600

I hope to be able to overclock the Q6600 to 3.0Ghz! I know this aint a special board...but will this be capable of overclocking the CPU????


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2008)

its a P35, throw the FSB to 333 and you'll get 3GHz just fine.

all P35 boards can run 333FSB, as thats what the latest intel chips run at at stock.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Mussels. Thats what I wanted to hear 

I have never ever overclocked in my life! so when you speak of FSB 333..what do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 21, 2008)

New intel chips use a 1333fsb,which is 166x4.

I think you meant fsb 1333 mussels?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

Ahhh...so the mobo supports FSB 1333FSB?? SO I would have to up the FSB from 1066Mhz to 1333Mhz on the CPU in order to reach 3.0Ghz??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 21, 2008)

In effect,you need to up the fsb from 266(1066) to 333(1333).


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

But my board will be able to do that yea??


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

after reading this i saw that they could get a E6700 to have 314fsb.. So with that being said, and the bios having a good ocing set up I think it will do good..
I think you'll like it.. only draw back is the fact that there is only 2 DDR2 SLOTS.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

ohh wtf....So I can only go 4gigs DDR2 or 4gigs DDR3....hmmm..thats just great! I wanted to go 8gigs if possible  thats a HUGE bummer.....argh..I guess a new mobo will be headed my way in the next few months


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

its a good budget board.. and don't do a new board.. it has ddr3 ability.. go with the newer ram and you will have the ability to clock it more...
If you want to go for a better board later then go for mine! lol


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

ohhh wait a sec...I dont have the combo...

I have this one:

https://komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=335498&view=detailed#ProductTabs

Its the MSI P35 Neo-F...what is the...F???

It says it supports DDR2 SDRAM 8gigs...so that means it supports 8gigs of DDR2 ram yea?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

all right.. i was looking up the neo combo for some reason... let me see...  all right found you a website forum that has been made just for your board... I'd read that and you'll find a lot of good facts for it... and it supports 8 gigs.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

sweet! thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks Mussels. Thats what I wanted to hear
> 
> I have never ever overclocked in my life! so when you speak of FSB 333..what do you mean?



You people are getting the FSBs all confused.


For example:
Pentium 4 and allendales used 200MHz (800 in intel speak)
First gen conroe and the Kentsfield use 266MHz (1066FSB)
latest gen conroes and 45nm use 333MHz (1333 FSB)


Before anyone gets more confused, intel quad pump the MHz to their FSB - when you overclock, you deal with the MHz numbers. 

If your motherboard supports a 1333 FSB CPU (333MHz) then its guaranteed to run at that speed. If you have a quad core (Q6600) that at stock is 266MHz with a 9x multiplier (266x9) and raise the FSB to 333MHz, that makes 333x9. Thats 3GHz.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info 

When I begin my overclocking adventure..I could use with every bit of info before I take that leap!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

1. Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
2. Pentium Dual-Core E2200
3. Right now 273FSB, 1.3v havent really tried to go higher yet but I will

Love my board so far


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2008)

All right all, thats with a 7 multi! I'm not going to go with 8. It won't boot at 450.... and so I'm happy where I'm at with 500fsb.... sweetness huh?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty proud of my self


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks pretty good man... glad to see it like that! happy arent you?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

I hit a wall. I have my FSB at 400 and mp at 8x(3.25ghz) and I cant find stable volts for it.. prime always crashes around 20 mins. I have my volts at 1.337(stock 1.275) what should I do? My temps are fine its just that.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I hit a wall. I have my FSB at 400 and mp at 8x(3.25ghz) and I cant find stable volts for it.. prime always crashes around 20 mins. I have my volts at 1.337(stock 1.275) what should I do? My temps are fine its just that.



northbridge volts. Still discussing this with you in the other thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

I just ran Prime95 overnight after raising the volts on the cpu one more notch and it ran with no errors


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I just ran Prime95 overnight after raising the volts on the cpu one more notch and it ran with no errors



thats what we wanna hear


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right all, thats with a 7 multi! I'm not going to go with 8. It won't boot at 450.... and so I'm happy where I'm at with 500fsb.... sweetness huh?



Holy crap Coldstorm that is a hot load temp man. I can run mine for over an hour at full load and be stable with a load temp of around 45/50. It must be very hot ambient where you live?
Ahh I see it is hot coz the volts are so high?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2008)

I live in Florida. And temp in the room was around 76.... I didn't have the fan on the cpu going at full speed ether... if I do the 550fsb, at 6 multi, I get alot better temps... If i turn on the vortec I can get about 10 degree drop... but, I really don't mind the temps if its under 70...


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 29, 2008)

It gets hot here aswell. For some reason my CPU can run insane low volts and still be stable... I do not mind coz it is nice and cool.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, here is my processor at 550fsb


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 15, 2008)

Breath thread back to life. Is there anyone in here running crossfire with P35 chipset?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, quick update






New P35 board, Foxconn Mars. 366Mhz FSB (so far). 3.3Ghz E8400. 1.22v and memory at 1.1Ghz


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 15, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Breath thread back to life. Is there anyone in here running crossfire with P35 chipset?



I will be soon


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 15, 2008)

I was just wondering about the 16x and the 4x thing and how it goes.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah I was wondering the same thing, then I got this damned Asus Xonar D2X pci-e soundcard... thinking that I could slot it in the PCI-E slot above the first graphic card slot.
On my motherboard it wont go due to the fact that the bloody thing is too long and hits the ram.

Solution, use the 2nd PCI-E 16X slot = no crossfire, unless I want to bin the soundcard and lose £130 hehehe....

Aah well and i thought I was being clever getting a PCI-E soundcard!


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 16, 2008)

And to add insult to injury I think you also loose the 1x slots as soon as crossfire is enabled.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2008)

Figured that this needed an update from me. Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, E8400, 450FSB, 1.345V


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 16, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Figured that this needed an update from me. Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, E8400, 450FSB, 1.345V



Nice work


----------



## Darknova (Apr 16, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> And to add insult to injury I think you also loose the 1x slots as soon as crossfire is enabled.



Yup you do. Unlike the upcoming P45 which has 16 lanes dedicated to the PCI-E 16x slots, the P35 only has 20 lanes in total, 16x for the first slot, and 4 for ALL other PCI-E slots.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 16, 2008)

hhmmmmmm.... P45 I may look into one of those puppies.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 16, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> hhmmmmmm.... P45 I may look into one of those puppies.



Foxconn brings out a Quantum Force board based on the P45, guess what my new board will be?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 16, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Foxconn brings out a Quantum Force board based on the P45, guess what my new board will be?



sounds like fun.. Its coming up tax time here and I can expect a good return this year time to go shopping.lol We will have to change this club to the P35/45 clubhouse hehehehe

Edit this looks nice enough for me  http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2008/04/early_look_gigabyte_ga-p45-ds5/overview.jpg


----------



## Darknova (Apr 16, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> sounds like fun.. Its coming up tax time here and I can expect a good return this year time to go shopping.lol We will have to change this club to the P35/45 clubhouse hehehehe
> 
> Edit this looks nice enough for me  http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2008/04/early_look_gigabyte_ga-p45-ds5/overview.jpg



Haha, not a fan of gigabyte to be honest. Boards are all the same.

I like a board that jumps out at me and goes "buy me!"....


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 16, 2008)

May I sign up?

MSI Neo2 FIR
e6550 @ 3.5 ghz
FSB - 500; x7 multi; 1.26- 1.29 v (depending on what program I use to check)

Currently running this 24/7 with cores idling at 25 to 27 Deg C.

Hopefully, I will get some time soon to see how far she can go.
(although I remember reading somewhere that these boards can't do over 500 FSB)


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 16, 2008)

I dont know where our leader is? But you fit the criteria. lol Nice O/C


----------



## Titus (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi 
There's my rig :
Asus P5K ( standard, flashed in 1005 bios version ) with an Intel C2D E6750 @ 3.56GHz ( 445 X 8 ) @ 1.46V ( i'll try less but not high temps currently ).
Crappy MoBoi have : impossible to go far than 445 MHz FSB ... Windows boots @ 450 but freezes on benches.
That's a mobo limit : if i get down multiplier to 7 or 6 or even if i slow my RAM, same problem ... may be with a premium version


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 16, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> And to add insult to injury I think you also loose the 1x slots as soon as crossfire is enabled.



haha, brilliant 
Great well thats fantastic... what about on the X38 boards? theres like three PCI-E X16 slots on there?... could I use 2 for crossfire and one for the soundcard ?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 16, 2008)

Titus said:


> Hi
> There's my rig :
> Asus P5K ( standard, flashed in 1005 bios version ) with an Intel C2D E6750 @ 3.56GHz ( 445 X 8 ) @ 1.46V ( i'll try less but not high temps currently ).
> Crappy MoBoi have : impossible to go far than 445 MHz FSB ... Windows boots @ 450 but freezes on benches.
> That's a mobo limit : if i get down multiplier to 7 or 6 or even if i slow my RAM, same problem ... may be with a premium version



I have 3.60 GHz out of my E6750 and only needed 1.35 Volt core to get there. 1.46 volt core wow dude.  What sort of cooling do you use?



twicksisted said:


> haha, brilliant
> Great well thats fantastic... what about on the X38 boards? theres like three PCI-E X16 slots on there?... could I use 2 for crossfire and one for the soundcard ?




I do not know havnt used x38 yet


----------



## technicks (Apr 16, 2008)

3.54 v?


----------



## desertjedi (Apr 16, 2008)

1st attempt with P35:

*Board:*       Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
*CPU:*         E2180 (stock 2.0Ghz)
*Max OC:*    2.6Ghz
*Status:*     Used mainboard for target practice (actually sold on ebay) 


2nd attempt with P35:

*Board:*       Abit IP35-E
*CPU:*         E2180 (stock 2.0Ghz)
*Max FSB:*   360
*Max OC:*    10x350= 3.5Ghz (stable)
*Status:*     Running fine at 9x360=3.24Ghz
*Vcore:*      1.505v (unfortunately...but my Zalman 9500 handles the heat very well)               

The P35 chipset's dual-boot "problem" was atrocious on the Gigabyte board. I only get the "dual-boot" when I change bios settings on the Abit board. 

I'm doing just fine with my Abit IP35-E board but I don't think I'd recommend the chipset as it was just too much of a flakey overclocker. OC'ing a Socket 939 board was child's play in comparison and WAY more stable. Still I can't complain running an $80 cpu at 3.24Ghz with 3.5Ghz max stable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah, the dual-boot is very bad with any gigabyte board... I've seen so many, as I had one myself, where the gigabyte wouldn't even work right... Just had to overclock the CPU right at start.. Didn't like that so RMA'ed it and got the blood Iron


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> BAH! I'm bored at work, thought I would start a P35 chipset club...
> 
> 
> [*] TKPenalty - Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L, E6300, 490FSB (6x)



Uh you made a mistake there its P35 not P31


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

on mah asus boards, it only 'dual boots' when OC'd.

I dont find it too annoying, as asus tied it in with their recovery tool for faulty OC's (meaning i only have to CMOS clear when running with high voltage ram on auto settings)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2008)

I loved the fact that the p35 boards to the safe boot like they do.. That way you know for a fact that its working... I went noob tonight because of me being tired and forgot to plug my video card in... lol.. 
and whenever there is an update, I have DFI now with 567fsb load.. but 550fsb 24/7 on 6 multi with E6400..


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I loved the fact that the p35 boards to the safe boot like they do.. That way you know for a fact that its working... I went noob tonight because of me being tired and forgot to plug my video card in... lol..
> and whenever there is an update, I have DFI now with 567fsb load.. but 550fsb 24/7 on 6 multi with E6400..



heh my board has a one up on that, in that theres a red light that lights up if a PCI or PCI-E card isnt 100% in the slot... end of my video card was brushed up against a sata cable and wasnt 100% in so this nice red glow told me i was about to screw up bad if i turned it on


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice, I just have an LED that lights up when the PSU is giving the MB power...whether the PC is running or not...kind of a nice feature imo, and then another LED up by the DIMMS that turns on when power is turned on lol. Both are amber LED's, I suppose it gets the job done!

I do dig my P35 tho...this DFI is a beast, runs great...I am thinking of snagging one of those Q6600 G0's from Fry's tomorrow (I get paid)...187.99 is a great freaking deal...for $2 more I get 2-day shipping...I may jump on that lol! Though I paid that much for this 6300 back in early 2007...it's really tempting...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2008)

wow man! only 2 dollars for 2 day shipping! sweet man! hope it oc's great for ya man!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> wow man! only 2 dollars for 2 day shipping! sweet man! hope it oc's great for ya man!



Hehe...well not $2, I meant $2 more for 2 Day shipping compared to ground...so that takes the price to 189.99...which still...is a great freaking deal! I haven't decided quite yet...my 6300 is doing great at 3.4, and I'm either getting a larger, new and faster HDD or a quad core....but that price is awfully tempting deal!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Hehe...well not $2, I meant $2 more for 2 Day shipping compared to ground...so that takes the price to 189.99...which still...is a great freaking deal! I haven't decided quite yet...my 6300 is doing great at 3.4, and I'm either getting a larger, new and faster HDD or a quad core....but that price is awfully tempting deal!



pretty much everyone with a G0 chip and a P35 can do 3.6GHz (400x9) so it should provide you a boost even in the dual core apps. Of course, that depends on cooling too.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 17, 2008)

technicks said:


> 3.54 v?



ROFL lol My bad i meant 1.35 Volts I had a blonde moment. Good thing I didnt enter that into my bios lol


----------



## Darknova (Apr 17, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Uh you made a mistake there its P35 not P31



Nope, TKPenalty has a board based on the P31 chipset, which is just a stripped down P35, that's why it was allowed.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 17, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Nope, TKPenalty has a board based on the P31 chipset, which is just a stripped down P35, that's why it was allowed.



Its a good thing that one of us knows what we are on about or we would all be in trouble


----------



## Darknova (Apr 17, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Its a good thing that one of us knows what we are on about or we would all be in trouble



I've owned 2 P35 boards and 1 P31 board. I know all about the P3x family


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> I have 3.60 GHz out of my E6750 and only needed 1.35 Volt core to get there. 1.46 volt core wow dude.  What sort of cooling do you use?



I'm aircooled with a Zalman CNPS 9500 Cu helped by a 2500mm fan on my Advance Turboost case.
It runs cool @ 45/47°C max ... less than with my stock heatsink @ stock freq.

I'll try @ 1.4V  ( in bios, less effective ) and a little bit more on FSB voltage.


----------



## infrared (Apr 17, 2008)

533mhz fsb, Asus P5K Deluxe & e6400 @ 6x

1.7v vMCH
1.4v vFSB
1.45v vCPU
1.7v cpu pll voltage
1.2v vICH
0.61x cpu & mch voltage reference

I'll get a cpuz screenshot if you want


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

So, i tried with less V-core and more FSP voltage ... no issue ... blue screen 

Crappy standard MoBo !! RAM and CPU can go faster but my MoBo locks my O/C.
What's about these voltage references ? No explanation in Asus notice


----------



## TeKniK (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry im late to join (well if i can). i only just found these forums .
well i own an ASUS P5K intel P35 Chipset ACH9 bios 0414(cant see any reason to update)
q6600 go @ 370fsb x9 multi(have gone to 410 but not stable) gives 3.33ghz
only execute disable bit enabled, all other cpu option disabled
ram ratio of 1:1(i have 4 gig ocz platinum pc2 6400) best ratio
voltage damper enabled, vcore 1.4625v, cpu PLL 1.55v, fsb term 1.30v, NB 1.40
and clock over charging set @ 800mv, this is 24/7 stable

i have to say that this chipset is the best i've ever used


----------



## infrared (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice one TeKniK! I'll agree with you there, the P35 is an awesome chipset!



Titus said:


> So, i tried with less V-core and more FSP voltage ... no issue ... blue screen
> 
> Crappy standard MoBo !! RAM and CPU can go faster but my MoBo locks my O/C.
> What's about these voltage references ? No explanation in Asus notice



Can you take a picture of your settings in the bios?

Try dissabling the following:

DRAM Static Read control
CPU/PCIE Spread spectrum

In CPU Configuration, dissable:

C1E Support
Max CPUID Value Limit
Vanderpool Technology (what does this do anyways? )
CPU TM Function

See if that helps any.

Also, try these voltages if you're still stuck:

1.4v vCPU
1.6v CPU PLL voltage
1.3v vFSB
800mv Clock overcharging
1.55v vMCH (Northbridge voltage)
1.2v vICH (Southbridge voltage)

Hope this helps


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

infrared said:


> Can you take a picture of your settings in the bios?
> 
> Try dissabling the following:
> 
> ...


I did it since the beggining.



infrared said:


> In CPU Configuration, disable:
> 
> C1E Support
> Max CPUID Value Limit
> ...


I did too  but nothing ...



infrared said:


> Also, try these voltages if you're still stuck:
> 
> 1.4v vCPU
> 1.6v CPU PLL voltage
> ...


My PLL voltage is on 1.5V
- CPU voltage on 1.5V ( BSOD if less ), no temp increasing ,
- 1.4V on vFSB
I'll see or take some pictures for my bios ;
I can't change southbridge voltage ( P5K standard MoBo, no full full bios tuning items  ).

I tried with X coef on 6 and 7 ... nothing
I tried with slow RAM timings ( 5/5/5/15 ) ... nothing.

So i'm not locked by my cpu or my ram nor by my PSU ( full stable voltages ).
1005 bios flashing increased my O/C capacity ( from 440MHz to 445 stable, i can boot on 450MHz ).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I've owned 2 P35 boards and 1 P31 board. I know all about the P3x family



i've got a G35, the midget cousin 



TeKniK said:


> sorry im late to join (well if i can). i only just found these forums .
> well i own an ASUS P5K intel P35 Chipset ACH9 bios 0414(cant see any reason to update)
> q6600 go @ 370fsb x9 multi(have gone to 410 but not stable) gives 3.33ghz
> only execute disable bit enabled, all other cpu option disabled
> ...



Thats a lot of volts for 3.33Ghz on a G0... try turning up the FSB voltage (its in there, have a look) and see if you can drop that CPU voltage.


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Thats a lot of volts for 3.33Ghz on a G0... try turning up the FSB voltage (its in there, have a look) and see if you can drop that CPU voltage.



I've the same problem with my motherboard: 1.5V-core for running full stable @ 8X445 FSB and vFSB increasing didn't resolve it 
IMO, the stardard P5K MoBo doesn't have the same components ( capacitors, mosfets ? )than the deluxe, pro or higher editions ones.
I seems to own the same bord as TeKniK ( standard P5K with ACH9 ( not the " R " one ) chip ).

To TeKniK : try the 1005 bios, nice free upgrade to stability


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

Titus said:


> I've the same problem with my motherboard: 1.5V-core for running full stable @ 8X445 FSB and vFSB increasing didn't resolve it



try raising the northbridge voltage too then.

I only need 1,425 on both my quads for 3.6GHz, but both systems needed an FSB and NV voltage increase.


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll go on my bios turning up northbridge voltage et down my cpu voltage ...

EDIT : not running stable with these new voltages ( BSOD )  i return to my classic parameters.


----------



## TeKniK (Apr 17, 2008)

My System ok at 3.42ghz but i had to go up to 1.50v on bios .. i think 1 problem is some vdroop .. the diff between wat in bios and wat displayed at idle desktop is some 625mv and at full load i can lose a further 625mv so thats over a 1.2v drop. the system will boot at 1.3875 volts at 3.33 but is not stable .. i tried uping and lowering the vfsb and 1.55 wont boot. every thing described in an earlier post is disbaled except execute disable bit. no static read or spead spectrum. if i flash to the 1005 bios will i be able to flash back ? 

also i have no sb voltage to change in bios


----------



## Darknova (Apr 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've got a G35, the midget cousin



*pokes the midget* heheheh


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 17, 2008)

MB: DFI DK P35 T2RS
CPU: E8400
Cooling: Thermal right ultra-120 extreme + arctic silver
FSB: 489
Multi: 9
Vcore: 1.25
Vdroop: 1.23
Ratio (FSB RAM): 1:1


----------



## Titus (Apr 18, 2008)

TeKniK, we have the all same problems  crappy standard p5k version 


TeKniK said:


> if i flash to the 1005 bios will i be able to flash back ?



No problem to do a back flash using afudos ( Asus flash under DOS ). Keep a save bios and flash your card back if you 're not agree with new one.

I 've flashed mine in 1006 version this afternoon ( final version ). No changing. May be with a hardware modding ... or changing for a premium p5K version


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2008)

P5K-E is a nice board! *points at system*


----------



## Titus (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi.

This P5K is really crappy : i had to slow it @ 440 FSB ( 3.52GHz ) because it froze on games ( Track Mania Nations Forever, Rappelz ... ).
I pull down V-Cpu at 1.475V ( 1.44V effective ) and i run stable now.
I think hat's because we were 3 in my small PC room with my 2 rigs full running and central heating on.

Is someone knows difference between standard version and the premium one ( about power stage, components quality ... ) ??


----------



## bogmali (Apr 19, 2008)

MOBO: Abit IP35-Pro 
CPU: Q6600 G0 Stepping
Cooling: Thermaltake Big Typhoon
FSB: 465
MULTI: 9
Vcore: 1.3V
Vdroop: Not sure (haven't had the slightest how to obtain this )
Ratio (FSB RAM): 2:3


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 20, 2008)

Titus said:


> Hi.
> 
> This P5K is really crappy : i had to slow it @ 440 FSB ( 3.52GHz ) because it froze on games ( Track Mania Nations Forever, Rappelz ... ).
> I pull down V-Cpu at 1.475V ( 1.44V effective ) and i run stable now.
> ...





im sure if you overclocking, you know that not all chips are the same, and not all chips can overclock the same.
Overclocking a chip isnt just about the chip, its about everything that supports it (PSU, MB, RAM etc...)... so blaming the P5K for the fact that it cant do what you set it to do is something that you should only do if you know for certain that its causing the issue.

Also, 440FSB is pretty damned high and not to shabby  considering that you had a 2.66ghz chip and clocked another 1000mhz out of it is something to be proud of 

The P5k-E and the premuim have the same 8-phase power and are pretty much the same board... im not sure about the other P5K models though from first hand experience


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 20, 2008)

MOBO: MSI P35 Neo2 FR
CPU: E6600
Cooling: ThermalRight Ultra 120
FSB: 486
MULTI: 7
Vcore: 1.5
Vdroop: 0.045v
Ratio (FSB RAM): 1:1
Max FSB: 500


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> The P5k-E and the premuim have the same 8-phase power and are pretty much the same board... im not sure about the other P5K models though from first hand experience



-E and premium models *are* the same. The only changes are to the stock cooling and the peripherals (some have wireless, some have dual gigabit)

The basic models are known to not OC as good, but seriously you;re at 440 FSB on a board that originally only supported 333 - you have a huge overclock. We cant just give you advice on how to make it work without knowing a lot more details.... but yes i can see your 3 rigs and central heating as a problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

Well guys.. no more P35 board. The Blood Iron is now in its box resting. I have my Striker II up and running! I'll be ocing it once I get a chance! Its been fun! woot woot!


----------



## Titus (Apr 20, 2008)

Some news today ... so great news !

I found here a so easy v-mod for v-drop and v-pll for this board.

With 1.475V in bios, i had 1.44V in Cpuz. After this so easy tweak, i've 1.464V !!
I done it with a free IKEA paper pen 

I'll try pushing my cpu far 

EDIT : i tried to push it more but it froze on 3DM06 @ 3.6GHz ( FSB 450 )... back to 445 FSB running full stable with 1.475V ( 1.5V before ) in bios.


----------



## TeKniK (Apr 24, 2008)

hello guys wen i change the multi to 8x in my bios ... the bios and cpu-z ect display right speed but windows system panel shows the speed as if it wer an 9x multi .. any idea's y this happens and is it safe to continue to use even if windows shows the 9x still ? this one i just cant understand 

thanks again


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 24, 2008)

TeKniK said:


> hello guys wen i change the multi to 8x in my bios ... the bios and cpu-z ect display right speed but windows system panel shows the speed as if it wer an 9x multi .. any idea's y this happens and is it safe to continue to use even if windows shows the 9x still ? this one i just cant understand
> 
> thanks again



Im pretty sure that you can trust your bios & cpu-z to be showing the correct multi..
The windows system panel will show the default values for your processor, im pretty sure of that. Like for instance mine shows that my Q6600 is running at 2.4ghz... when in actual fact its permanently overclocked


----------



## TeKniK (Apr 24, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Im pretty sure that you can trust your bios & cpu-z to be showing the correct multi..
> The windows system panel will show the default values for your processor, im pretty sure of that. Like for instance mine shows that my Q6600 is running at 2.4ghz... when in actual fact its permanently overclocked



thankyou very much m8 .. i was sure of as much and u just helped me make the right decision


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah thats just windows screwing up.

The asus boards unlock the multi by tricking speedstep into activating, so windows just does FSB * multi without checking what the multi is - it just guesses that its really on the max.


----------



## TeKniK (Apr 25, 2008)

i've just managed to get my quad bought last november (packdate oct 07) to 3.51ghz 385x9 fsb on 1.46v (1.5375v in bios)(damn vdroop lol) im gonna try higher but currently stable with the following settings on my p5k...

cpu voltage: 1.5375v
cpu voltage damper: enabled
cpu PLL: 1.50v
vdimm: 2.10v
fsb term: 1.40v
nb voltage: 1.40v

i have 4gb ocz plat 6400 @ 390mhz 1:1 ratio wih cpu 4-4-4-15 2T timings 

im currently getting temps between 37 - 54 degrees so this is fine with a AC Freezer 7 pro


----------



## Titus (Apr 26, 2008)

Try the pencil mod : i run actually with 1.45V in bios ( 1.44/1.45 in monitoring ).
Easy, fast and free mod


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey guys.  Going Intel for the first time 

Grabbed myself a DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS and an E6300 to start.  Motherboard and processor should be here Monday or Tuesday!  Can I join the club?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys.  Going Intel for the first time
> 
> Grabbed myself a DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS and an E6300 to start.  Motherboard and processor should be here Monday or Tuesday!  Can I join the club?



cant remember, what was your old chip? you should have quite a performance gain, unless the old system was something special.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

5000+BE @ 3.2GHz.  Nothing super-special.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 26, 2008)

max i have had so far but only got it thursday and havent really pushed it yet.


edit

volts
vcore
1.44v set in bios
1.40v idle
1.36v underload
mobo
+1 fsb
+2 vdimm
all others stock


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry I'm not a P35 owner, but I do have a P35 related question.

A friend of mind is building a computer he bought a MSI P31 Neo-F motherboard along with two pares of OCZ2P800R22GK (1GBx4). His computer only posts if he has 1 GB or 2 GB installed, 3 GB or 4 GB will not post despite the specification saying it supports 4 GB. 

We have isolated the problem and tested each individual stick so we can 100% confirm the ram chips are fine, we even down-clocking the memory bus doesn't seem to work with 3 or 4 GB of ram.   After taking a look at the MSI P31 Neo-F PDF manual it states that double sided ram with the P31 chipset isn't functional with 3-4GB of ram and only single sided chips are supported, can anyone confirm this as true. My friend is thinking of investing in a P35 chipset instead but is worried he might encounter the same issue, can anyone confirm whether all P35 chipsets support double sided ram. His budget is around £50 inc VAT  + delivery and prefers to purchase from ebuyer.com

The PDF manual for the MSI P31 Neo-F can be found here
http://downloadx.msi.com.tw/files/downloads/mnu_exe/M7392v1.0.zip
http://download6.msi.com.tw/files/downloads/mnu_exe/M7392v1.0.zip

The OCZ2P800R22GK memory my friend bought can be found here
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116755


----------



## vega22 (Apr 26, 2008)

im running 2x2gb ocz plats and they worked fine in mine m8, they are dub sided and high density so i think he will be fine. mine also says it supports 8gb so he should be fine.

i have seen good things from the p35 neo2 and my giga p35 is nutts, sailed to 500fsb before i needed to add any volts to the chipset.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2008)

my P35 works with 4x double sided as well - but to run over 800MHz i need higher NB volts.

Try raising ram and northbridge volts on the P31.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey guys.

MSI NEO2-FR
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140
375 FSB  with absolutely no voltage increases.

So far that is as high as I can get it.  I am RAM limited.  With better RAM, I guarantee I can go higher.

CPU - 3.0 ghz stable
DDR2-667 @ 750 mhz stable


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 27, 2008)

Can I join?

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R, E6750, 3.2 Ghz, 400FSB, 2.03 Vdim

Just getting started.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 28, 2008)

is mediocre still updating this? its only been 3 months since?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

To tell you I haven't even seen him on. It's been a long while...


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 28, 2008)

*...*

gigabyte ga p35 ds3l
e6750 @ 3.2 daily oc
400 fsb
ram @ 1:1 
stock voltages.

have had it stable@ 3.52 , 1.29250? (1 increment increase) v-core
445 fsb 
ddr2 800 @ 890 @ 1.9V

will push it farther after ddr3 16000...


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 28, 2008)

*anyone?*

does anyone know of any p35 plugins for rivatiner?  I've looked only to find people asking and no-one answering.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 16, 2008)

UPDATE and question

hey all;

I've been tweeking and so far this attachment is the best.
ga-p35-ds3l
E6750
For the screenie run The cpu was @ 1.37v and the ram @ 1.9v.  NB +0.1 FSB +0.1


I'm trying to get it stable at 3.8 but it just wont go.  I hav the ram @ 1.95v 6/7/7/23 (have had it stable @1000Mhz at the same voltage 6/7/7/23)
cpu @ 1.5v, and the nb maxed @+0.3 as well as the fsb +0.3. 

I get hardware failure in orthos 3 -5 min in
when I reboot and go into the bios my cpu vcore droop has gone from 0.004v to 0.02v.  I let it cool off and it goes back to normal.  I won't raise the cpu vcore any more until i w/c it.I'm thinking I need to add some mosfet cooling to the mb.  Does this seem like a good next step?
That and figure out the droop,  need to find info for my board.  The vdroop solution posted earlier is very informative.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 16, 2008)

Update:

E8400 - 3.6Ghz - 1.25v - 9x
Foxconn MARS - 400Mhz FSB
RAM - 1000Mhz


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 16, 2008)

I noticed I was added to the list, but not too much action in this thread.  Should I look elsewhere for info?


----------



## ownage (Jun 16, 2008)

MSI Neo2-FR

P35 rulez 

E6400 @ 4.2ghz, 1.78v
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=373728

Celeron 430 @ 3.96ghz, 1.68v
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=374361


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 16, 2008)

E8400
ASUS P5K Premuim wifi black pearl edition
Not started to OC yet but ready when on leave in 3 weeks time to play around with it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

Remove me from it.  Moved to P45


----------



## TeKniK (Jun 17, 2008)

im now at 425fsb x 8 = 3.40ghz .. 1.39v (1.40 in bios) 1.40 nb and 1.40 fsb term . ram at 425mhz 4-4-4-12 ocz plat el rev 2 6400. asus P5K bios 0414. i've actually been in windows at 3.9ghz on 1.35v but was not stable lol. with the right cooling and a good chip this board is an overclocking monster, bring on the p45 but i may boycott asus as the vdroop is horrendous.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2008)

P5Q3 (P45) vdroop is very little.  Just remember to enable Loadline Calibration, and if there's a pencil mod, do it.


----------

